# Pesticides and aquariums



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

I have not seen this mentioned anywhere but as it gets cold and insect pests being to move in inside your home/apartment it is important to remember that fish as very susceptible to pesticides. Most pesticides (>80%?) that are sprayed inside and around the home are members of the pesticide family Pyrethroid, which is highly toxic to fish. The easiest why to know if the pesticide is a member of this family is by looking at the active ingredient list and look for a pesticide name that has a suffix -thrin (example, Deltame*thrin*). Almost every one ends with this suffix.

If you are going to spray or someone else is going to spray, the best thing to do is turn off your filtration and put as many barriers between the tank and the location of the spraying. I would suggest covering the tank completely while the spraying is being done and also leave the tank covered for at least 30 minutes after the spraying is complete. Avoid spraying near the tank and close as many doors between the spraying and the tank. Many years ago, my apartment management was willing to not spray during their quarterly pest control in my apartment and all I had to do was ask them not to. If your management give say that they must treat, suggest that they only use bait insecticides inside your apartment. Just a friendly FYI.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I would also add for those that need serious pest control that pump type spray applications can be much better than aerosols as less pesticide material becomes airborne in the environment. 

(just more food for thought)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Good advice, thanks to both of you for posting.:thankyou:


----------

